# Leon Wilson's book - a question about traders income



## pirx (15 March 2007)

The book is: 'The next step to share trading success'.  In it the author states that a competent trader can get 20% per year and world-class trader 60%. Assuming that this is a non-exceptional year.

It would appear the author is assuming  _private_ traders, trading for several years [so we exclude beginners and learning curve costs etc].

I wonder what the members of the forum think about these numbers.

Is there any hard info out there on that? I could not find much, but I'm new to the subject.


----------

